# questions about warrior beetles



## misterwolfgang (Aug 17, 2016)

Recently i ordered a warrior beetle from bugs in cyberspace, i don't know the specific name but its one of the ones with green highlights sold as the christmas variety. When i got them i placed a couple drops of water in front of them and they began to drink, but one of my questions is do i leave a wet piece of paper towel for them to drink from, or a bottle cap of water or how should i provide water for them?. Another thing is should i keep the substrate damp or is it okay for it to be pretty dry, or does both things not matter. I havent seen alot of care sheets on them so i decided to ask on here so people who have owned them before can provide the most accurate answers so i dont goof up anything. How often do  feed them?, im feeding them large crickets. Also whats the average lifespan of these, i heard someone else say theres have lived to be over 3 years old and are still kicking to this day.


----------



## billrogers (Aug 17, 2016)

misterwolfgang said:


> Recently i ordered a warrior beetle from bugs in cyberspace, i don't know the specific name but its one of the ones with green highlights sold as the christmas variety. When i got them i placed a couple drops of water in front of them and they began to drink, but one of my questions is do i leave a wet piece of paper towel for them to drink from, or a bottle cap of water or how should i provide water for them?. Another thing is should i keep the substrate damp or is it okay for it to be pretty dry, or does both things not matter. I havent seen alot of care sheets on them so i decided to ask on here so people who have owned them before can provide the most accurate answers so i dont goof up anything. How often do  feed them?, im feeding them large crickets. Also whats the average lifespan of these, i heard someone else say theres have lived to be over 3 years old and are still kicking to this day.


I can't answer all of your questions, but as far as I am aware, you want to keep the soil moist. Not wet, moist. I also believe they prefer to have sand mixed in with their soil. 

Some of the other members here are much more experienced in this than me and they will probably chime in soon.


----------



## misterwolfgang (Aug 17, 2016)

billrogers said:


> I can't answer all of your questions, but as far as I am aware, you want to keep the soil moist. Not wet, moist. I also believe they prefer to have sand mixed in with their soil.
> 
> Some of the other members here are much more experienced in this than me and they will probably chime in soon.


Oh its fine, any advice is great. : )


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Aug 17, 2016)

misterwolfgang,

They are pretty hardy and can handle very dry substrate. Another nice thing is that they generally live for a few years. I was keeping mine (sold them) on wax worms and beetle jelly.


----------



## BobBarley (Aug 19, 2016)

I kept mine on moist substrate and they seemed to enjoy it.  Btw, they are Pasimachus viridans.


----------



## Tenodera (Aug 22, 2016)

In the wild they are found most abundantly near water; despite being from the southwest they like it moist. They don't eat extremely often, but when they do they eat a lot. Because these beetles aren't in any danger by their prey, which should be crickets, roaches, and insect larvae, I try to keep prey in their enclosures pretty constantly. If they don't want it, they'll ignore it. They do like fruit and jelly too, by the way. It's fun watching those mandibles go to town on a piece of apple!


----------

